# Looking for PM25MV Spindle Bearing replacement



## miketod09 (Feb 9, 2020)

I was doing some maintenance on my mill this weekend and the spindle started making bearing noise and I would like to replace the bearings with a higher quality product.

Does anyone know of quality replacement bearings for the PM25MV?
P/N if you got it.

Thanks


----------



## mikey (Feb 9, 2020)

I suggest you pull the bearings and look for the designation, then find a bearing to meet your desired level of accuracy. I should think an ABEC 5 or possibly a 3 would suffice.


----------



## shooter123456 (Feb 10, 2020)

I changed mine to angular contact bearings.  I used 7007B and 7005B bearings.  You need to make spacers to use them since the tapered rollers are thicker, but it is not difficult to do.  

The ones I used were from VXB and were part numbers _KIT8891_ and _KIT8889_. I have run them up to 10,000 RPM without trouble, though I can't speak to their longevity yet.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes if you are going faster, I would get the angular contact. If not, the tapered rollers are just fine.

Bearing #s are 32005 and 32007


----------



## Richg41 (Oct 1, 2021)

@shooter123456 

I am contemplating upgrading my PM25 spindle for higher RPM.  I tracked down the bearings you used and have a question

Can you describe the spacers that are required?  

I appreciate it!


----------

